# Looking for Craftsman style home plans



## Donovan (Jan 29, 2008)

I am looking for some Craftsman style home plans in the range or 1700 to about 2100 sq ft. Anyone know of a good source online?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I think Donald Gardner has a pretty decent selection and I like the flow of their floorplans.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Message Rosethornva on here, she is pretty much the Craftsman home expert here, maybe she can help you.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*plans*

Allison/Ramsey architects out of South Carolina have a great online plan collection. They are not true to the craftsman style (they do not market them as such). I would call them quasi craftsman however, with slight adaptation it would work. The reason i mention them is for the liveibility of their plans. They do have a "quaint" feel to them which in my opinion has the potential for good market responce. Eye appeal is buy appeal. Give them a look,it may be a match. Good luck.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

A really good source is http://www.thebungalowcompany.com and for filling it with all the correct accoutrements, go to http://www.crafthome.com I've been wanting to do one of these myself.......


----------



## tntwilliams (May 3, 2012)

Donovan said:


> I am looking for some Craftsman style home plans in the range or 1700 to about 2100 sq ft. Anyone know of a good source online?


www.Frankbetz.com


----------



## Architex (Sep 17, 2011)

Rockmonster said:


> A really good source is http://www.thebungalowcompany.com and for filling it with all the correct accoutrements, go to http://www.crafthome.com I've been wanting to do one of these myself.......


I like the look of thebungalowcompany's exteriors but their floor plans seem dated to me. Especially the kitchens and master suite areas. I would second Frank Betz.


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

Around here (Western Washington State) these guys are very popular: architectsnw.com

Many of their plans are craftsman-inspired or what I would call "neo-craftsman." The layouts are nice, lots of windows, neat features without being too complicated/expensive for spec homes.


----------

